# Old fisher sno caster on nissan 720



## fergus7 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi all I have an 84 nissan 720 truck that I mounted a FISHER 6 '6 plow onto the only problem is that the truck used torsion bar suspension and the plow is pretty heavy as the old ones were what I need is some ideas to beef up the front end to make it higher off the ground when the plow is mounted. I have adjusted the torsion bars a bit but not much. The plow worked fine in our first snow fall of the year but it sits very low to the ground.
regards
rod s


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

timbrens......:waving:


----------



## fergus7 (Feb 10, 2005)

*old fisher*

I went to a site that listed timbrems there was no listing for the front of a nissan 720 4 by 4 so thanks for the advice but it does me no good. I am thinking of adding coil over shocks to the front maybe that will help carry the load. Are there any who are plowing with trucks using torsion bars instead of coil or leaf springs??
regards
rod


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

fergus7;339064 said:


> Are there any who are plowing with trucks using torsion bars instead of coil or leaf springs??


Every Chevy/GMC pickup built in the last 19 years has a torsion bar suspension up front. Toyota pickups also.

Talk to a dealer who sells/installs Timbrens... they'll probably be able to find an application that will work -- even if it's not specifically designed for you truck.

Monroe makes an air-shock that I've heard works pretty well on the front of a Jeep CJ to help support a plow.

Good luck.

jp


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

we run air shocks on our '77 bronco. she needs'em to hold up the 6'6" fisher


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I used air shoks in my two Jeep YJs and my TJ.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

You guys who used air shocks: How did they hold up? Did they last just a year or two, or was it more like 10 years?

jp


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

been over 20 years on our bronco, only had a couple leaks in the tee in the poly line


----------

